# [2.2+] InvisiBright Pro 3.2 - Invisible brightness utility!



## GEBEGB (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I have an app out called *InvisiBright* and I'm looking for your feedback. Here's a brief description:

Use search key hold or status bar shortcuts to activate an invisible overlay above any application. Then simply swipe anywhere to adjust the brightness quickly. Done! It's as close to auto-brightness as you can get without all bad parts of auto-brightness. It comes with other goodies like an auto-brightness toggle, a "tilt mode", and home screen shortcuts (for tablets) so....

Check it out!






Pro Version: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.DanGirshovich.T4B

Free Version:https://market.android.com/details?id=com.DanGirshovich.T4BF

All feedback is welcome. Thanks!

What others think:

*XDA Article* - http://www.xda-developers.com/android/invisibright-for-android/

*AddictiveTips Review* - http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...d-swipe-or-tilt-to-control-screen-brightness/

Changelog:

3.1:
- Basic translucent slider panel option added to Touch Mode (still working on it)
- Added home screen shortcuts (use with Quick Launch or Home2 Shortcut)
- Fixed Tilt Mode flicker on some devices
- Percent notification doesn't linger after ending anymore
- Massive code refactoring/optimizing (prep for open sourcing)
- Cleaned up settings / defaults

Known bugs:
- Tilt sensitivity slider settings are retained when "Cancel" is pressed
- Tilt Mode flickers screen when sensitivity is too high.
- Nobody likes Tilt Mode 

Todo:
- Make slide pad prettier (fade animations, rounded corners)
- Switch percent toast for horizontal bar
- Add actual slider with preset level locks
- ... idk, you tell me


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

wow man nice app i like this. makes changing the screen brightness way quicker...thx man.


----------



## GEBEGB (Jul 8, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> wow man nice app i like this. makes changing the screen brightness way quicker...thx man.


Wow a supermod, be sure to spread the word if you like it that much :tongue3:

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

already am lol


----------

